# https://www.nytimes.com/2022/06/23/us/french-bulldog-armed-robbery.html?referringSource=articleShare



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

☹ They’re so cute, but there’s no way I could support a breed that cannot breed and whelp naturally. This reminds me of last year when Lady Gaga’s dog walker was shot and the Frenchies were stolen.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

One of the Frenchies was sold for $100,000 - for that price, I hope they sent a few dog toys too.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Insane. They are one of the least healthy, shortest lived breeds with temperaments all over the map.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am currently working with a rehomed Frenchie. The people are very kind and generous for having adopted her. She is deaf, sounds like she needs a CPAP when awake, has separation anxiety and is dog reactive. If she was stolen I think the thieves would return her she is such a sad mess! The prices are obscene.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well between my last post here and now I got a text from the Frenchie's human mom and this is just too crazy to believe, but I have gotten to know her well enough I have to believe. Two visits ago I commented on what a chunky girl this girl is and suggested a little weight loss. I didn't see them last Monday so hadn't had the chance to see that she had gotten fatter and that it provoked a vet visit yesterday. SHE IS PREGNANT!!! Her C section will be in about seven to ten days. I told Sam I hope it all goes well and that she had the equivalent of a winning lottery ticket snoring away on the couch.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> I am currently working with a rehomed Frenchie. The people are very kind and generous for having adopted her. She is deaf, sounds like she needs a CPAP when awake, has separation anxiety and is dog reactive. If she was stolen I think the thieves would return her she is such a sad mess! The prices are obscene.





lily cd re said:


> SHE IS PREGNANT!!!


Congratulations?! Who's the daddy?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They don't know. They haven't had her very long and she arrived with the little passengers hidden away.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm speechless, Catherine. I can't wait to hear how this episode of Maury (reference explained) ends!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It does have all the makings of a best of Maury, doesn't it? And Maury was so grotesque as your link clearly points out, so there is a level of the circus freak show in there. I am not even sure if Sam has any reason to believe daddy is a Frenchie. Hopefully he wasn't a giant dog. Of course even if he was there is no worry about the delivery I guess since it will be surgical, but I can't imagine what they might look like and what oddball issues might ensue.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow. I would be hard pressed to think of another breed that could make the health problems of a French bulldog even worse. Maybe a dapple dachshund or a Pekingese. On a less wry note, I wonder if her insecurity problems have been exacerbated by her hormonal state. It would be nice to think she might be more emotionally stable once her pups have been weaned and she gets spayed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

cowpony I hope the heretofore unknown pregnancy explains some things and that she settles better after she raises her pups. She deserves the life her now forever family wants for her.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Poor little dog


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dianaleez said:


> Poor little dog


I feel pretty sorry for her and her new owners. This is not what anyone bargained for. The vet found there is only one puppy. i hope it isn't too big, even though there will be a c-section. The owner has told me that the rescue has been very hard to get information from at this point.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> They don't know. They haven't had her very long and she arrived with the little passengers hidden away.


FFS. 
😠
Pardon my Norwegian. 

Best of luck to all concerned. 
💔


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, just WTF, that there is an unplanned pregnancy of a such an at risk breed. Huge whoopsie! I look at them and confess that I find them pretty darn cute. Not even close to $30K cute however, especially with the worry that any breath could be their last. Hate to predict that the puppy mills will be churning Frenchies out at discounts.


----------

